# How much for a beginner safe driving horse?



## snowcapped (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey all,

I am currently keeping an eye out for beginner safe broke driving horses and was wondering how much I should expect to pay? Prefer something in the 32"-36" range. Ultimately looking for something that will be trail safe as that is what I am interested in doing most at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think I would sell either of mine for any less than $3500 each. They are both papered and healthy. Not that I would sell either of them at all! lol They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2013)

My friend got a nice 16 year old gelding for $600 which included a harness. I have sold a 5 year old for $600--no harness.

You might want to beware of horses that have only shown in a show ring; sometimes they are not suitable for a beginner.

Look for an older horse at first. They are usually more sensible and maybe priced better.

Are there any shows in your area or Fun Shows/Clinics sponsored by a local club? That is sometimes a good place to look.

Horses that are professionally trained generally cost more than owner-trained. Sellers have a lot more $$ invested in the horse. Professionally trained, you are probably looking at $1500 to start and it will go up.

A head's up--be sure the seller will let you try out the horse. Don't take his word for it that the horse is a good driving horse. Beware the seller who says he doesn't have the equipment for you to try out the horse.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 4, 2013)

It would depend on the horse. IF (never happen, though!) I would have to sell my Sunny, he's easily go for $3000. Dead broke, we put all the newbies behind him. Reserve National grand Champion in WCP, trail drives, parades- been there, done that.

I've been trying to sell my 30" gelding and haven't had much luck. He's enthusiastic, but safe. He does parades, trail drives, show ring. Not a good pleasure show horse, he just doesn't have the action like the big boys do. In obstacle, he'll turn on a dime. But, no one seems interested and I sure won't give him away. *shrugs*


----------



## Tab (Sep 4, 2013)

You will find the average well-trained gelding going for $500, and that isn't a price that has changed much throughout the years. Look at $1k if he comes with his own cart and harness. Worth that? I think a well-trained horse is always worth much more than the average going price!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 4, 2013)

Tab said:


> You will find the average well-trained gelding going for $500, and that isn't a price that has changed much throughout the years. Look at $1k if he comes with his own cart and harness. Worth that? I think a well-trained horse is always worth much more than the average going price!


See, I think that's WAY too low. I can't train a horse for that amount, let alone SELL a trained one for that! I see unbroken, unregistered horses for that amount on Craigslist, not well trained, double registered driving horses.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 4, 2013)

I've decided to have my boy professionally trained for me. I'm hoping that he will enjoy having something to do.


----------



## Tab (Sep 5, 2013)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> See, I think that's WAY too low. I can't train a horse for that amount, let alone SELL a trained one for that! I see unbroken, unregistered horses for that amount on Craigslist, not well trained, double registered driving horses.


I agree with you, but that is just what the going rate has been for the last 16 years around here. But it's probably less now




That's why I like my little itty bitty farm. If I can't sell them for what I think they're worth, I'm happier keeping them. My husband, who doesn't admit to even liking them, gets offended when I even think about selling one of my girlies! (Between us, I think he's attached too!)


----------



## ckmini (Sep 5, 2013)

$1000 minimum for something broke, sound, and safe. You can pay less, there are certainly deals out there, but less than $1000 for something that is broke, sound and beginner safe is a red flag to me, whether it's a mini or a riding horse.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 5, 2013)

It is too bad that buyers don't recognize the value of a safe driving (or safe ANY) horse. I would ask them "How much do you think your child/wife/husband's safety and health is worth?" To me (as I think other posters on here will agree) that a really SAFE, well-trained driving mini should be worth its weight in gold. Mine are NOT for sale. Just remember that you tend to get what you pay for - not always of course, but a lot of the time. Because in addition to safe, you want healthy and good conformation, because without those, your safe horse can develop problems over time that might make him unsafe.


----------



## ckmini (Sep 6, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Just remember that you tend to get what you pay for - not always of course, but a lot of the time. Because in addition to safe, you want healthy and good conformation, because without those, your safe horse can develop problems over time that might make him unsafe.


I wish everyone remembered this. I bet I get 5 emails/comments a month from people wanting a dead-broke driving mini . . . for $500 or less. The real kicker is when they say 'oh it doesn't have to be quality or fancy'. Just how easily can a poor-quality mini, I know I see some bad ones on craigslist every day(short, steep shoulder, bad stifle, no length of hip and a neck that ties in so poorly there is no place to put a breast collar) how can that animal comfortably, and thus safely, pull a cart?!?!

I consider $500-$1500 (and up I guess for something extraordinary) a fair price for a prospect, or something that has had some training, or is still green to be a fair price.


----------



## diamond c (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree. I think anything worth offering to the public should be $1000 min. If its not worth that at least I'd be ashamed to try to sell it to someone.


----------



## Tab (Sep 7, 2013)

Reality is... with the market and the economy, getting a fair price is a rarity right now. Buckle down and hold on to what you have unless you are willing to take a loss. It also depends on your location. Certain locations minis are more popular than other places.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 9, 2013)

I currently have two well trained driving ponies for sale at $500. The only reason they aren't priced higher is they ARE OLDER. They aren't show ponies trained for the current ASPC show ring (they did show in the Draft class in TX at one show). They need some refining - they could go to Congress w/o problems - in Draft Hitch. They aren't on my sales page at the moment - I'd had them on and actually got phone calls until local people realized that they were 21 and 22 yrs old. They all FREAKD OUT - saying they should be euthanized rather than being sold (the one mare wasn't even halter broke at 16 yrs of age when I purchased her) - that I was selling broken down ponies that no-one else should have to take care of. Of course, these are the "same folk" (not all the same callers) that said I have so many ponies, I should just give some to them for NO CHARGE... Or they tell me they can go to the Auction (s) and get one that is driving for $50 - 300. I just respond that they can... (and I've seen both good and bad with the horses coming from various auctions in our area. I've helped 3 different neighbors or acquaintances with several of those - some good, some bad).

These are my "pulling ponies" that I've written so much about on this forum. I thought I'd advertise them for sale to someone who needed a nice pony that is older with some miles on them at "reasonable" prices... The younger ponies that I have for sale with less training (they are started but green and little mileage) for higher prices - the same people aren't interested in...

I figure the right home (s) will come along and they'll go then OR I'll keep them and maintain them until they are ready to "move on". Until then, they are "anchors" to the green ponies I'm bringing along.

A couple that I have priced much higher reflect ONLY the cost of the professional trainer (s) that they spent time with - and if sold at what I have them advertised at would actually be a loss for "me" - our farm. The two show ponies that were campaigned in halter and competed in ASPC/AMHR Futurities - are currently advertised at less then what I spent to have them at the trainer (s) they were with (neither of them is driving or even ground driving yet - one is still a little "she-witch" to catch). I'm starting the one myself now and the other will be started later this winter or next spring. Their prices should go up - but will they? - ???

I didn't breed any mares for next year, simply because we are at where we can be. I have enough to do what I enjoy and actually have enough that it's very difficult to work with the ones consistently that need to be worked with. I should have planned a little better - I purchased a few I probably shouldn't have. But my herd is what it is and I'm working with them as I can. I can say one thing - I'm learning a lot as none of them (even the ones that are full siblings) have the same dispositions, personalities or work ethics!

A lot of folks in this area don't care if the horse or pony is registered or what is behind them (either in proper care or breeding - mini, pony or big horse). Some will find out exactly what problems come from auction horses and some will find out that it costs more to care for a horse properly than what they thought. Most just want "in-expensive" horses that are broke, broke, broke. Most people that I've spoken to in the past few years are people that are rank beginners that don't understand that a trained horse, with experience/miles, is worth his weigh in gold.

I have to admit - I couldn't afford some of the ponies I originally looked at. BUT, I understood where the pricing was coming from, we simply didn't have it on a single, working military income with 3 small children when we started. I followed bloodlines and learned some of what I was looking for. I took out a bank loan to purchase our first two Shetlands and have also done some creative financing to purchase others since. I went with unhandled ponies simply because I had years of basic horse care knowledge and both horsemanship instruction and training experience from when I was a youth and I really enjoyed it, so figured I'd go that route. It worked for me. When I've run into problems - I knew to call for help. I called a great many trainers and instructors over the years, attended clinics and still take lessons to this day as there is always more to be learned.

I sold young, 1/2 shetland pony crosses (some were started under saddle &/or shown, most were weanlings/yearlings) 10 years ago for more than what I have some of our ponies advertised at now.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 9, 2013)

If you were closer I'd be seriously interested in one or both of your girls. I'm looking for ones to haul a sleigh for me. The minis can do it but something just a little bigger would be better. Also we are looking for something quiet and bigger for my husband to drive.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 10, 2013)

happy appy said:


> If you were closer I'd be seriously interested in one or both of your girls. I'm looking for ones to haul a sleigh for me. The minis can do it but something just a little bigger would be better. Also we are looking for something quiet and bigger for my husband to drive.


Awww, that's so sweet. You know that I had both of the mares hauled from up North (but still USA) to a meeting place in Iowa and picked them up... Actually - those two - Bit came down from MN, Koalah (not the one for sale) came from UT and I met the both in Iowa and added Bell and 4 others to the mix.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 13, 2013)

I know that a well trained , safe horse is worth it's weight in gold. However , I could not afford that horse, so i was very lucky that I kept my cart and harness for the 6 years i didn't drive. i saw on Craig's list that some people were selling several geldings that were trained and street wise. I went out to see them and found a skinny bay stud (4 years old). He had 4 drives on him. He was priced at $500. i wouldn't have bought him, but i saw something in his eyes that said pleade take me home. I did. and we did have one accident ( my dog scared him). but other than that he is fat and sweet and smart. We have had a ball. I got him in late August and have been camoing with him and drive at home. So. plan on looking for the one that wants to go home with you. By the way, the people i bought him from had had him only 2 weeks. they did not make him skinny, they saved him, they are good people and we are now good friends.


----------



## jandjmc (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with Paintponylvr, I have 22 and 21 year old geldings that are absolutely awesome! One multi pinto reinsmanship and driving champion/2 time reserve AMHA driving champion, the other multiple top 10 country pleasure/roadster horse. Both horses have had years of trail and show driving and I feel like the luckiest of women! Drove both of them this week-end for fun, fun, fun! I also have 2 fairly green horses, so I really appreciate the aged horses. (By the way, I wouldn't sell the aged boys either, but have loaned them to others to teach them how to drive.)

For a solid, safe, registered driving gelding that isn't fancy I would expect to pay $750-1000. For a nice but not fancy prospect that isn't driving, $ 400 -500. That's what our market out here is like.


----------



## whitney (Dec 11, 2013)

1000.00 well broke to trail, show record extra.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't know how you can get a horse worth his salt for those prices. Mind you, Legend was in the top 5 stallions in 2011, obviously we paid more, and he wasn't even broke to drive, but... geez. I think we got a helluva deal. I was happy to pay the breeder's price.

I don't expect I would get a decent driving horse for 500, 1000, or even 1500 that I would care to look at for 30 years much less drive. Call me ignorant. But divide that out over a horse's lifetime and it doesn't make much difference in terms of cost, but a LOT of difference in terms of quality.

Y'all's horses are worth more than that.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about the price of driving horses, but I paid $1000 for Breaker and I thought I got an AMAZING deal and he isn't even broke to drive! I was shocked that I could buy a horse for that little money (my laptop had cost more!). He is double registered (AMHR/ASPC) but i won't be showing him. I would think that a good driving horse would cost way more, but I guess I have a lot to learn about the miniature horse market


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 17, 2013)

Foxhaven said:


> I don't know how you can get a horse worth his salt for those prices. Mind you, Legend was in the top 5 stallions in 2011, obviously we paid more, and he wasn't even broke to drive, but... geez. I think we got a helluva deal. I was happy to pay the breeder's price.
> 
> I don't expect I would get a decent driving horse for 500, 1000, or even 1500 that I would care to look at for 30 years much less drive. Call me ignorant. But divide that out over a horse's lifetime and it doesn't make much difference in terms of cost, but a LOT of difference in terms of quality.
> 
> Y'all's horses are worth more than that.



SO true! BUT- it's what the market is right now. People want good horses but sure don't want to PAY for them. I've had people contact me about buying Minis, when I give them our prices they dop off the face of the earth! And our horses aren't expensive- colts start at $500 and fillies $800. Double registered foals out of show stock.

I just sold a double registered, super well broke driving gelding- for $600. Granted, that was to a friend and an awesome home, but she was the ONLY one who was interested in him. And I only had him priced at $1000 to begin with. *sigh*


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 17, 2013)

You simply do not sell at those prices. IMHO.

I know, I know, situations are situations. But if people want good horses, they need to support the creation of good horses and reward hard work. Everyone has a Walmart mentality. Commoditization.

Yeah, I don't shop at Walmart either...

I know the breeder we bought from is patient, and generally gets his price. We asked for a package deal, and did not question the numbers he came back with. Over the life of the horse it was a great, great deal on some very fine, quality animals who will be a pleasure for decades.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in nearly the same boat as Feild -of-Dreams, I sold a lovely quiet gelding for $500. He was of course only AMHA registered and not halter quality but he was harness broke and user friendly without any vices, completey uncomplicated. The person who bought him just wanted a horse she could enjoy, not a show horse and since I had been looking for a buyer for some time I was happy to sell him to what looked to be (no for sures in this world) an excellent home where he'd be cared for and loved. Sometimes it just isn't about the money. On the other hand, if anyone were to ask me about the prices of my horses who all are trained to drive I'd ask a minimum of $750 for one of the pair of geldings (and they would not sell singly ) up to $3000 for my tried and true show mare, most likely , assuming I was at all interested in selling which at the moment I am not.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 19, 2013)

That seems a fair to inexpensive price for your mare... and unbelievably cheap for the geldings unless they have conformation issues! Again JMHO.

We get blowback from some folks on what we sell Wheaten Terrier puppies for... that tells us it won't be a great home and we move on. We have a rigorous interview process, we visit the home when possible (or get very strong references), We match the personality of the puppy to the person and the home. We have a rigorous socialization program. We do genetic testing and select the mating pairs very carefully. Our dogs are grand champions and champions. The market is not dissimilar to the mini horse market inasmuch as our competition is puppy mills (and their pet store outlets) and backyard, throw-em-together breeders.

We have a good reputation and offer many services to the puppy adopters - for the lifetime of the puppy. But we get our price with patience. It's certainly not about the money (we make *very *little even at our price) but if it is simply a public service, there are easier ways to give away cash!

I know the breeder we got our horses from has a similar approach... maybe food for thought, maybe not, dunno. Hope it helps!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 19, 2013)

The market varies depending on where you are. The poor market and the less than acceptable homes is the reason we gelded stallions and stopped breeding. I can not bring myself to sell to any home that I don't feel will be a safe and caring one so that narrows the field. Then when I do sell I am always a bit worried about them since even if the new owner is great they might decide to sell and the next home might be less than great. Re: breeding dogs - I did much as you do when I bred the one and only litter from our Bullmastiff bitch years ago. I only bred her because I wanted a pup for myself and could not get her line any other way. Then I worked very hard to socialize the pups and give them as much life experience as possible before they left. They were vetted extensively and ready to be healthy loving family members. I lost a couple of friends because I refused them a puppy (one was never home and could not give me a plan for the pup while he was away and the other was blaming his present pup for the behaviour issues he and his children were creating and wanted to dump pup one and get one of ours - NOPE) They were bred carefully for health, intelligence and temperament and I put my heart into the breeding and many many hours of time and they did not sell cheap, but homes were still selected on other considerations than money. We had many people asking for a second pup or a rebreeding only to be disappointed that we were not planning to become regular breeders (our girl was first and foremost a family member and it was never our intention that she be a puppy factory) I do believe for the most part tho that if people buy it cheaply they value it less and it is at more risk of being a 'throw away' or neglected. I know that is not always the case but in my experience it often is. My poor husband was afraid we were about to become a 10 dog family and I would not find any homes that I felt were good enough lol. Bless his heart he was right there backing my decisions all the way. My whole point in this ramble was to say that I understand what you are saying Foxhaven and even agree with you to some degree but I just think there are times when a perfect home comes along that selling for whatever they offer is not unreasonable. In our area the price I listed for my mare would be considered quite high.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep I get that.

FWIW, our puppy contract for adoption specifies that the adopter may NOT sell the puppy without prior permission from us. But we also offer to take back the puppy for any reason, for life. We have only had to do so twice, and due to circumstances beyond the control of the adopter. Dunno if that is applicable to horses but maybe food for thought, again.

You can get a Wheaten puppy for half what we charge, or you can rescue one... but in the long run it ain't cheaper. Purchase price is only the initial cost, same with horses. We have never had unhappy adopters. I still think when the horse community gets firm on prices and can articulate clearly WHY, the commoditization of horses will decrease. Part of that is reduced supply though.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 20, 2013)

While I agree with you for the most part, I have used the no sell, right of first refusal clause when I sold a horse and it was IMO useless. The new owner went ahead and sold the mare to a neighbour with out contacting us at all. It wasn't until many months later we discovered the sale and by then the neighbour had also sold the horse and we lost track of it. We found that legally we were without any real support on the contract. We could of course have sued the original buyer but would not have gotten the horse back regardless. We did offer to take back 2 of the puppies we sold (and truly wanted them back- didn't consider it a hardship) when one of the buyers decided to move into an apartment. Again, we thought it was a clear choice, but the puppies (then adult dogs) disappeared into that world of _"oh we gave them to a good home" _



We were very upset about it but could not force them to get the dogs back and return them to us. Maybe our laws are different but here, I try to consider all sales final tell the new owner that returning them is always and option and can only pray that they will come back if they need me.

You sound like a very responsible breeder, your dogs are some of the lucky ones.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 20, 2013)

Agreed if push comes to shove it might be hard to enforce, if not impossible. But it does line out expectations for the new parents, along with the rationale behind it. We've been lucky so far. Probably more like a covenant than a contract.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 20, 2013)

Foxhaven said:


> Probably more like a covenant than a contract.


I love this description of the contract. Some people will take it to heart and some will not (not unlike marriage vows I suppose  )

Sorry everyone to have gone so far off topic - its winter, the perfect time for a fireside discussion like this


----------



## happy appy (Dec 20, 2013)

I know, when I'm saving well bred American minis that still have their papers from the feed lot in Canada what does that say about the horse industry? This mare has been bumped around for the last 9 months before making it across the border into Canada to end up at a slaughter house. She is now safe with me but definitely worse for wear going by the listed past owners on the papers. I was able to talk with her breeder, first owner and last register owner. She only had 3 listed on the papers.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 20, 2013)

Not too far off topic though... whether buying or selling, it is about way more than the money for a quality driving horse you will enjoy for decades!

Much to consider. All part of the world we are building together. What contribution am I making to it?


----------



## Jules (Dec 25, 2013)

Bit off topic, but here in Australia I see so many people breeding mini's, while at the same time watching the horse sales where perfectly decent little shetlands (some with rego) end up facing death as no-one wants them. I have seen mini's go through the saleyards that sell for as little as $20 (seriously!) and an 'expensive' one is $200. Some of these ponies are broken in, but getting them is a gamble as mostly their history is unknown. It makes me really question the logic of the people who just keep on breeding when the market is simply not there and there are far too many minis/shetlands as there are, very sad for all those unwanted little equines





I paid $100 for my gelding...having said that he was a totally unhandled colt who I had gelded then trained myself. If I were to go out and buy a beginner safe driving horse, I would probably be prepared to pay $1500 and expect something fairly nice for that money given the current market here.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not sure what the price range for a beginner-safe driving horse is; so many of the ones I see advertised are still quite green. I sold a green (very green) gelding for $800; the sad thing is, even if he had been well trained I doubt that I could have got much more than that for him. Over the years I have seen many trained driving horses advertised for $500 or $600 (no way of knowing, of course, just how well trained/safe they really are) and I have always said that is way too low. I remember one time being happy to see one listed for $1000--then read further in the ad and realized that price included the horse and his cart and harness. IMO a well trained, dependable driving horse of good quality should be worth $2500 or $3000, easily, but I think in most instances a seller would have a hard time getting that kind of money. There are just too many lower priced horses available, and so many people prefer to buy an untrained horse for a low price and train it themselves. (which I am not saying is a bad thing--it is what I prefer myself. I don't buy trained horses--I like getting them unhandled)


----------



## diamond c (Dec 25, 2013)

My grand father and I were in minis 30+ years ago. He didn't talk money to me much back then (Iwas just a kid). But I was around all the "old timers" of the breed and I know that prices were a lot more then than they are now. There are just a lot more horses now compared to then. Also the economy isn't what it used to be. Several years ago it was comonplace to go to the local saterday night horse sale and see prices of $1500-2500 and more for reg. ridding horses. Now you can buy them all day long for $500 and even less.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 5, 2014)

We have three driving minis and two of the minis have been to a few small parades and preschool visits as well as used for pleasure driving here in the country. The minis were purchased for less than $500, which at the time, was a bargain in my area.

While I am very comfortable and confident with several training areas, driving was new to me. So, since we were very fortunate in being able to find an awesome trainer, we (husband and myself) hauled them out of state to the trainer and then paid for two months of training. After all was said and done, each mini would have 'cost' about $1200 if you add together the original purchase price and the training. They now, of course, are priceless. They have proven again and again the value of good training. They are calm, comfortable, and confident, and I trust them to haul myself and our grandkids ..... just not all at the same time !

I could not have paid up front the purchase price for an already trained and registered mini at that time (about 6 years ago). It helped my limited budget to purchase the minis and then work with them on the ground while saving for the next step. Spreading things out also allowed me to purchase the harnesses and carts as I was able to do so.

The driving minis have given a ton of enjoyment and as I get older I appreciate being able to be involved actively in a sport that has so many avenues from simple pleasure driving to a variety of competitive events - all in a smaller easy to handle package. It took awhile to do things piecemeal like this, but the longevity of the average mini/pony make it easy. The mares range in age from 11 - 13 years and barring accident or illness should have many fun and useful years ahead.


----------

